# Piazza pulita



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

Avete visto la puntata di lunedì sera di Piazza Pulita condotta dal super in tutto Formigli? 
Era dedicata all'is,  con la messa in onda di filmati del califfato di sto cazzo.
Provo a postare la puntata.
Vale davvero la pena.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avete visto la puntata di lunedì sera di Piazza Pulita condotta dal super in tutto Formigli?
> Era dedicata all'is,  *con la messa in onda di filmati del califfato di sto cazzo.*
> Provo a postare la puntata.
> Vale davvero la pena.


quelli dove li addestrano gli yankees? naaa... quelli non li mandano in tv


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avete visto la puntata di lunedì sera di Piazza Pulita condotta dal super in tutto Formigli?
> Era dedicata all'is,  con la messa in onda di filmati del califfato di sto cazzo.
> Provo a postare la puntata.
> Vale davvero la pena.


No, non l'ho vista, posta posta


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quelli dove li addestrano gli yankees? naaa... quelli non li mandano in tv


Sono un insieme  di filmati per far vedere come is abbia una conoscenza estrema delle tecniche cinematografiche e altro.
Nn posso spiegare, bisogna davvero vederlo.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono un insieme  di filmati per far vedere come is abbia una conoscenza estrema delle tecniche cinematografiche e altro.
> Nn posso spiegare, bisogna davvero vederlo.



ma tipo i filmati in cui sono tutti alti 2 metri e i prigionieri bassi?


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Giugno 2015)

Visto, a tratti. Formigli è sul pezzo "Isis" da settembre 2014. Ci ha saputo davvero fare. Provando persino a discostarsi dal politically correct, e talvolta riuscendoci. Nello specifico, si, si evidenzia bene come siano soprattutto assassini cineasti...o cineasti assassini.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Visto, a tratti. Formigli è sul pezzo "Isis" da settembre 2014. Ci ha saputo davvero fare. Provando persino a discostarsi dal politically correct, e talvolta riuscendoci. Nello specifico, si, si evidenzia bene come siano soprattutto assassini cineasti...o cineasti assassini.


Ora mi avete incuriosito


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Visto, a tratti. Formigli è sul pezzo "Isis" da settembre 2014. Ci ha saputo davvero fare. Provando persino a discostarsi dal politically correct, e talvolta riuscendoci. Nello specifico, si, si evidenzia bene come siano soprattutto assassini cineasti...o cineasti assassini.



ma infatti la novità di questi assassini è l'amore per la diffusione dei filmati
le efferatezze ci sono sempre state e anche peggio (decapitazioni, torture etc.), tuttavia non venivano diffuse al mondo in questo modo (anzi sotto le dittature si tende a nasconderle)


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora mi avete incuriosito


anche a me, la vado a cercare....


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti la novità di questi assassini è l'amore per la diffusione dei filmati
> le efferatezze ci sono sempre state e anche peggio (decapitazioni, torture etc.), tuttavia non venivano diffuse al mondo in questo modo (anzi sotto le dittature si tende a nasconderle)


Ne hanno film.
Sono tutti delle specie di film.
Hai visto come sono sempre calmi i condannati a morte?
E non sembrano drogati.
Beh.
Ripetono per innumerevoli volte la loro esecuzione per finta.
Quindi ad un certo punto questi si rilassano diciamo.
Ripeto.
Non trovò le parole.
Vincent ha detto bene.
Assassini cineasti, o cineasti assassini.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti la novità di questi assassini è l'amore per la diffusione dei filmati
> le efferatezze ci sono sempre state e anche peggio (decapitazioni, torture etc.), tuttavia non venivano diffuse al mondo in questo modo (anzi sotto le dittature si tende a nasconderle)


si vero, è chiaramente voluto per ottenere un determinato effetto... ma una nave turca (e la Turchia è membro effettivo Nato) sorpresa a rifornirli di armi di ogni tipo e per questo bombardata dai libici spiega meglio di qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ne hanno film.
> Sono tutti delle specie di film.
> Hai visto come sono sempre calmi i condannati a morte?
> E non sembrano drogati.
> ...


avevo letto un libro di un'ebrea che diceva che dopo tutto quello che erano costretti a subire, alla fine non opponevano resistenza quando li buttavano nei forni


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vero, è chiaramente voluto per ottenere un determinato effetto... ma una nave turca (e la Turchia è membro effettivo Nato) sorpresa a rifornirli di armi di ogni tipo e per questo bombardata dai libici spiega meglio di qualsiasi cosa.


meno male che erdogan non ha stravinto


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> meno male che erdogan non ha stravinto


ma davvero... che merda!


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avete visto la puntata di lunedì sera di Piazza Pulita condotta dal super in tutto Formigli?
> Era dedicata all'is,  con la messa in onda di filmati del califfato di sto cazzo.
> Provo a postare la puntata.
> Vale davvero la pena.


anche la parte su quelli che scappano dalle donne soldato peshmerga per paura di perdere le 72 vergini del paradiso?


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche la parte su quelli che scappano dalle donne soldato peshmerga per paura di perdere le 72 vergini del paradiso?


No.
Tieni presente che quello è il "film" che farebbero i peshmerga.
Qui sono tutti filmati incentrati sulla potenza e magnanimità del is.
Hai in mente i film di propaganda dell era Mussolini e Hitler?
Ecco.


----------



## perplesso (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Tieni presente che quello è il "film" che farebbero i peshmerga.
> Qui sono tutti filmati incentrati sulla potenza e magnanimità del is.
> Hai in mente i film di propaganda dell era Mussolini e Hitler?
> Ecco.


Che il Mein Kampf sia testo di riferimento delle milizie integraliste mica è una scoperta.

l'intero sistema educativo dei ragazzi e delle ragazze ricalca quello dei campeggi estivi della Hitlerjugend.

salvo ovviamente per la promiscuità tra ragazzi e ragazze.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Tieni presente che quello è il "film" che farebbero i peshmerga.
> Qui sono tutti filmati incentrati sulla potenza e magnanimità del is.
> Hai in mente i film di propaganda dell era Mussolini e Hitler?
> Ecco.


il più famoso, "Il trionfo della volontà" della Leni Riefensthal cinematograficamente era un capolavoro che vinse premi in tutto il mondo... questa dell'ISIS in confronto è monnezza.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il più famoso, "Il trionfo della volontà" della Leni Riefensthal cinematograficamente era un capolavoro che vinse premi in tutto il mondo... questa dell'ISIS in confronto è monnezza.


Intanto è propaganda visiva che funziona e per forza di cose non è qualitativamente paragonabile a quella Riefenstahl
Non è nemmeno un periodo storico iuguale e il califfato non è uno stato riconosciuto ma terroristico.
La Germania nazista era un governo "legittimato".
Non sono paragonabili.
Per me.
Ma adattano molto bene.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto è propaganda visiva che funziona e per forza di cose non è qualitativamente paragonabile a quella Riefenstahl
> Non è nemmeno un periodo storico iuguale e il califfato non è uno stato riconosciuto ma terroristico.
> La Germania nazista era un governo "legittimato".
> *Non sono paragonabili.*
> ...


ahò il paragone l'hai fatto tu  mica l'ho citata io la filmografia di propaganda dell'asse


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahò il paragone l'hai fatto tu  mica l'ho citata io la filmografia di propaganda dell'asse


Era per fare un esempio di filmografia di regime diciamo.
Di regole.
In questo senso.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era per fare un esempio di filmografia di regime diciamo.
> Di regole.
> In questo senso.


ok.. comunque conta vedere chi sta dietro a questa gente qui.


----------



## tullio (11 Giugno 2015)

Da tempo la guerra non si fa più con le armi ma con i media. Con le immagini, soprattutto, che sono fruibili da tutti senza nessun bisogno di preparazione culturale. IL poere sta nel controllo delle coscienze prima ancora che in quello delle risorse o del teritorio. La cosa è diventata evidente a partire dal 1968 quando le immagini di quella che militarmente era una catastrofe per gli attaccanti (la guerra del Tet) fecero piombare la guerra nelle case deglli Stati Uniti e spinsero l'opinione pubblica a perdere ua guerra che gli Usa potevano vincere quando volevano. Tra il '68 e il '74 il terrorismo palestinese, con i suoi gesti eclatanti, fece passare Israele dalla parte dei cattivi (fino alla guerra dei 6 Giorni l'opinione pubblica mondiale era tutta filisraeliana). Della Prima Guerra del Golfo si disse che era una guerra che avrebbe potuto esser sceneggiata per la Tv e sarebbe stata vinta lo stesso.
Il Califfato, in un territorio ove la capacità di coscienza critica è praticamente azzerata dalla rabbia, sta cercando di vincere la sua guerra. E non può voncerla che con le immagini (visto che militarmente potrebbe esser spazzato via in un attimo). La violenza esplicita, che turba noi, è la normalità vissuta sulla pelle da decenni per molti e sarebbe davvero singolare che gran parte degli strati sociali più spaventati e poveri, del Medio Oriente dovesse provare repulsione. Semmai vede anzi una reazione vittoriosa: la prima possibilità di sconfiggere gli odiati oppressori. Che poi gli odiati oppressori non siano quelli giusti e che gran parte delle vittime sia essa stessa costituita da oppressi non significa niente. Stiamo parlando di immagini. I film di Rambo, che quanto a violenza non scherzavano, fecero vincere agli Usa la guerra del Vietnam nonostante la avessero persa. Qualcuno si preoccupa dei poveri Russi massacrati da rambo? Sono solo immagini. 
Un intervento militare occidentale farebbe sparire in un baleno l'Is in quanto costruzione bellica. Ma non conquisterebbe le coscienze locali. E farebbe perdere molte delle nostre: Li accetteremmo tagli sostanziali al nostro ridotto (ma sempre notevole in confronto al resto del mondo) welfar state in cambio di un aumento rilevante delle spese militari? No: è più facile lamentarsi della distruzione dei musei operata dai barbari senza capire che, se queii musei sono odiati è perché nessuno dei locali ne ha mai tratto giovamento perché sono il risultato degli scavi e della presenza degli occidentali.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

tutto vero... però come mai dei paesi Nato riforniscono di armi l'ISIS?


----------



## tullio (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutto vero... però come mai dei paesi Nato riforniscono di armi l'ISIS?


Perchè non dovrebbero? La Nato è un trattato difensivo orientato verso un nemico che non c'è più. E' chiaro che singoli paesi a livello regione hanno degli interessi (e all'interno dei singoli paesi singoli gruppi di pressione/potere hanno interessi particolari) che perseguono in modo del tutto comprensibile. Possiamo non condividere queste scelte, poiché i _nostri_ interessi sono (o appaiono) diversi ma ciò non toglie che si tratta di scelte che hanno una loro logica.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Perchè non dovrebbero? La Nato è un trattato difensivo orientato verso un nemico che non c'è più. E' chiaro che singoli paesi a livello regione hanno degli interessi (e all'interno dei singoli paesi singoli gruppi di pressione/potere hanno interessi particolari) che perseguono in modo del tutto comprensibile. Possiamo non condividere queste scelte, poiché i _nostri_ interessi sono (o appaiono) diversi ma ciò non toglie che si tratta di scelte che hanno una loro logica.


Tullio per carità di Dio.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vero, è chiaramente voluto per ottenere un determinato effetto... ma una nave turca (e la Turchia è membro effettivo Nato) sorpresa a rifornirli di armi di ogni tipo e per questo bombardata dai libici spiega meglio di qualsiasi cosa.


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto è propaganda visiva che funziona e per forza di cose non è qualitativamente paragonabile a quella Riefenstahl
> Non è nemmeno un periodo storico iuguale e il califfato non è uno stato riconosciuto ma terroristico.
> La Germania nazista era un governo "legittimato".
> Non sono paragonabili.
> ...


No, Tebe. Non funziona 'sta propaganda. Non è propaganda. È solo sadismo riverniciato per un'autocelebrazione. È masturbazione del potere, è propaganda per se stessi di se stessi.
Nessuna popolazione ha accolto l'IS a braccia aperte, nessuna popolazione. Qualche demente europeo s'è arruolato perché aveva la merda nel cervello da prima.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Perchè non dovrebbero? La Nato è un trattato difensivo orientato verso *un nemico che non c'è più*. E' chiaro che singoli paesi a livello regione hanno degli interessi (e all'interno dei singoli paesi singoli gruppi di pressione/potere hanno interessi particolari) che perseguono in modo del tutto comprensibile. Possiamo non condividere queste scelte, poiché i _nostri_ interessi sono (o appaiono) diversi ma ciò non toglie che si tratta di scelte che hanno una loro logica.


Su questo ho serissimi dubbi.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Tebe. Non funziona 'sta propaganda.* Non è propaganda. È solo sadismo riverniciato per un'autocelebrazione. È masturbazione del potere, è propaganda per se stessi di se stessi.*
> Nessuna popolazione ha accolto l'IS a braccia aperte, nessuna popolazione. Qualche demente europeo s'è arruolato perché aveva la merda nel cervello da prima.


quoto senza colpo ferire.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2015)

Tullio, concordo con te solo sul fatto che militarmente questi sono spazzabili via in un secondo.
Ma che riscuotano consensi reali, convinti, effettivi, no, non ci credo.
Fanno comodo a chi ci fa gli affari (la Turchia, schifosissima, bravo Nobody a segnalarlo), e al riassestamento degli equilibri di potere nella regione, con un Iraq debolissimo, l'Arabia Saudita che sta cercando di imporsi (vedi Yemen), l'Iran che pure. Fanno comodo, ma nessuno li ama.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Tebe. Non funziona 'sta propaganda. Non è propaganda. È solo sadismo riverniciato per un'autocelebrazione. È masturbazione del potere, è propaganda per se stessi di se stessi.
> Nessuna popolazione ha accolto l'IS a braccia aperte, nessuna popolazione. Qualche demente europeo s'è arruolato perché aveva la merda nel cervello da prima.


Ma loro fanno propaganda a noi, non a quei poveretti.
E comunque guarate la puntata.
Tante cose che si leggono qui, li sono spiegate benissimo.


----------



## tullio (11 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma che riscuotano consensi reali, convinti, effettivi, no, non ci credo.


Se fosse così sarebbe facile. Il guaio è che invece sono amati. 
Vediamo: sono amati da larghi strati di immigrati che, a torto o ragione, si sentono respinti ai margini della civiltà occidentale (leggi benessere) in cui vivono. Persone che si sentono spossessate e che fruiscono delle immagini di cui parliamo accompagnate dalle esortazioni dell'equivalente islamico del Salvini di turno. Ora, se Salvini ottiene successo tra gli Italiani... Sono amati da ampie masse della popolazione del M. O. soprattutto quella non urbanizzata, che vede il mondo come lo conosceva franare addosso e non sa come reagire; che della modernizzazione vede le briciole ma soprattutto vede il caos morale. Sono amati da quegli intellettuali - nel senso locale del termine: maestri nelle madrasse, diplomati... - che senza lavoro e senza sbocchi vedono nei "buoni tempi andati" un sogno di riscatto. Sono amati dalla gioventù urbana che non ha la possibilità economica di sposarsi prima di 35 anni, costretta al celibato (e in parte ad una castità forzata) e impossibilitata a sistemarsi. 
Tutta gente che in un modo o nell'altro cerca una bandiera come risposta semplice, immediata. Poi se sei jahidista dell'Is o contro l'Is alla fine cambia poco e dipende molto solo da contingenze. Al momento l'Is trionfa (grazie ai media) e quindi è quella che attira di più. Cambierà...ma cambierà solo bandiera, i problemi resteranno.
In termini semplici diciamocelo: il nucleo simbolico dell'islam contemporaneo è la donna. La paura della donna. Il luogo ove è più facile percepire la minaccia (parlo di codici simbolici e non di realtà sociologiche) è la donna, il femminismo, l'indipendenza... Lei diventa l'elemento capace di far sbragare tutto, la crepa nella diga... 
La visione della donna dell'Islam radicale è decisamente nuova, nel senso che un secolo fa non era così. E' costruita ora e proiettata nel passato a realizzare una tradizione finta ma non per questo meno pregna e coinvolgente. 
IL vero guaio che quelli che a noi sembrano poveri esaltati sono invece degli amanti profondamente coinvolti. Non c'è da chiamare in campo la psicologia (sono malati) o la religione (sono fanatici) per capirli. 
La mia convinzione è che la sottovalutazione della dimensione antropologia sia alla base dei fraintendimenti che ci impediscono di comprenderli.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Perchè non dovrebbero? La Nato è un trattato difensivo orientato verso un nemico che non c'è più. E' chiaro che singoli paesi a livello regione hanno degli interessi (e all'interno dei singoli paesi singoli gruppi di pressione/potere hanno interessi particolari) che perseguono in modo del tutto comprensibile. Possiamo non condividere queste scelte, poiché i _nostri_ interessi sono (o appaiono) diversi* ma ciò non toglie che si tratta di scelte che hanno una loro logica.*


questo è certo, hanno una loro logica... che senz'altro non è quella rovesciata a secchiate sulla testa del pubblico ogni giorno dai media. 
La Turchia (e non solo lei) fa uno schifoso doppio gioco.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tullio, concordo con te solo sul fatto che militarmente questi sono spazzabili via in un secondo.
> Ma che riscuotano consensi reali, convinti, effettivi, no, non ci credo.
> Fanno comodo a chi ci fa gli affari (la Turchia, schifosissima, bravo Nobody a segnalarlo), e al riassestamento degli equilibri di potere nella regione, con un Iraq debolissimo, l'Arabia Saudita che sta cercando di imporsi (vedi Yemen), l'Iran che pure. Fanno comodo, ma nessuno li ama.


Creare una guerra di religione a bassa intensità in quella parte del mondo tra sunniti e sciiti è una strategia che perseguono diverse potenze occidentali. In quest'ottica l'ISIS è un attore perfetto. Viene rifornito di armi e denaro da Turchia (Nato) ed Arabia Saudita (alleato di ferro degli USA), ormai senza neanche nascondere la cosa... poi i registi senza dubbio stanno più in alto.
Se si va a vedere chi sta combattendo in Yemen e le alleanze ibride che si sono formate, si avrebbero curiose sorprese... infatti di quella zona lì non si parla mai nei tg.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma loro fanno propaganda a noi, non a quei poveretti.
> E comunque guarate la puntata.
> Tante cose che si leggono qui, li sono spiegate benissimo.


ma infatti la propaganda è sempre rivolta all'altro... come la famosa stretta di mano mancata tra Owens e Hitler, smentita successivamente dallo stesso atleta, che anzi dichiarò che chi non volle congratularsi con lui fu il presidente americano.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Creare una guerra di religione a bassa intensità in quella parte del mondo tra sunniti e sciiti è una strategia che perseguono diverse potenze occidentali. In quest'ottica l'ISIS è un attore perfetto. Viene rifornito di armi e denaro da Turchia (Nato) ed Arabia Saudita (alleato di ferro degli USA), ormai senza neanche nascondere la cosa... poi i registi senza dubbio stanno più in alto.
> Se si va a vedere chi sta combattendo in Yemen e le alleanze ibride che si sono formate, si avrebbero curiose sorprese... infatti di quella zona lì non si parla mai nei tg.


Se ne parla a RaiRadio3, nella bella trasmissione sulla stampa internazionale. Ne parla il NYT, qualche volta.
Per me, hai centrato perfettamente il punto.
Del resto, la guerra oggi è SOLO uno sporco affare che arricchisce chi la fa fare. Solo e soltanto un modo per fare soldi.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se ne parla a RaiRadio3, nella bella trasmissione sulla stampa internazionale. Ne parla il NYT, qualche volta.
> Per me, hai centrato perfettamente il punto.
> *Del resto, la guerra oggi è SOLO uno sporco affare che arricchisce chi la fa fare. Solo e soltanto un modo per fare soldi.*


Si, che poi sono potere condensato. Risorse strategiche, geopolitica, dominio.


----------



## spleen (12 Giugno 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Se fosse così sarebbe facile. Il guaio è che invece sono amati.
> Vediamo: sono amati da larghi strati di immigrati che, a torto o ragione, si sentono respinti ai margini della civiltà occidentale (leggi benessere) in cui vivono. Persone che si sentono spossessate e che fruiscono delle immagini di cui parliamo accompagnate dalle esortazioni dell'equivalente islamico del Salvini di turno. Ora, se Salvini ottiene successo tra gli Italiani... Sono amati da ampie masse della popolazione del M. O. soprattutto quella non urbanizzata, che vede il mondo come lo conosceva franare addosso e non sa come reagire; che della modernizzazione vede le briciole ma soprattutto vede il caos morale. Sono amati da quegli intellettuali - nel senso locale del termine: maestri nelle madrasse, diplomati... - che senza lavoro e senza sbocchi vedono nei "buoni tempi andati" un sogno di riscatto. Sono amati dalla gioventù urbana che non ha la possibilità economica di sposarsi prima di 35 anni, costretta al celibato (e in parte ad una castità forzata) e impossibilitata a sistemarsi.
> Tutta gente che in un modo o nell'altro cerca una bandiera come risposta semplice, immediata. Poi se sei jahidista dell'Is o contro l'Is alla fine cambia poco e dipende molto solo da contingenze. Al momento l'Is trionfa (grazie ai media) e quindi è quella che attira di più. Cambierà...ma cambierà solo bandiera, i problemi resteranno.
> In termini semplici diciamocelo: il nucleo simbolico dell'islam contemporaneo è la donna. La paura della donna. Il luogo ove è più facile percepire la minaccia (parlo di codici simbolici e non di realtà sociologiche) è la donna, il femminismo, l'indipendenza... Lei diventa l'elemento capace di far sbragare tutto, la crepa nella diga...
> ...


Ciao Tullio, 
analisi impeccabile, sul neretto purtroppo aggiungerei che oltre a comprendere è quasi impossibile anche pensare di curarlo, il problema, e questo è molto triste e preoccupante.


----------

